
US Cyber Command starts uploading foreign APT malware to VirusTotal - rbanffy
https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/us-cyber-command-starts-uploading-foreign-apt-malware-to-virustotal
======
mr_overalls
Doesn't it seem like that kind of advanced cyberweaponry would be closely
guarded? Color me a bit skeptical.

------
cartep
Just a nitpick: you forgot to remove the final '?__twitter_impression=true'
from the URL :)

